# Is this normal?



## belleboo03 (Mar 17, 2014)

So I got my hedgie a few days ago she's seven weeks old and I've been getting her up in the mornings when I wake up and letting her lay in a fleece blanket then she crawled Into my blankets and I thought she was sleeping them when I went to put her up I picked her up and she was biting and trying to eat my blanket is this normal?


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

She may have been trying to anoint with it! My hedgehog will sometimes bite my pillows or her fleece when it is freshly washed and anoint with those.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

This is completely normal kiwi did this when I first got her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## giraffles (Mar 11, 2014)

Lia does this too before anointing! Every new person who holds her gets linked and nibbled before she anoints, and last night she decided she needed to chew on my Captain America DVD case as well. xD (Mmm Chris Evans?) So it sounds pretty normal to me! 

Her other favorite thing to chew on is pants. My pants, my friends pants, my brother's pants.... Not shirts, or her blankets or anything else. Pants are her thing. She chews and tugs on them like crazy!


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

Briar has a fondness for couches and carpet. Lots of interesting smells I guess


----------



## belleboo03 (Mar 17, 2014)

Also the last couple of days her poo has been very runny is that a sign I'm stressing her out should I leave her alone for a while?


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Totally normal! As to the poop have you changed any foods or given her ew treats? Hedgies can't adjust to sudden food switches, any switches have to be done slowly, mixing a small amount of the old with new. 
Keep an eye on her activity levels, her eating and drinking. If these things are all good then you should have no worries.
Keep bonding with her daily as this will lessen her stress over time.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds normal, just keep an eye on her if she starts chewing something that would be bad for her if she ingested it by accident.

When I first brought Hector home, he'd never been on fleece before, so he completely mauled his blanket. He doesn't usually do fleece anymore, even if it is clean, but he also goes for books if he can get near any (I've got a couple that have imprints of his teeth all through them), which makes sense, 'cause everyone knows books smell really good. Although I'm somewhat biased, as a bit of a bookworm.

Oh, and there's a cuddly beany dog that lives in my bed that I've owned my entire life, and Hector usually greets him by giving him a good chew, then crawling under and going to sleep.


----------

